# Agravation of the day.



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Yesterday I lovingly cleaned, primed, and painted my virgin Moser rear.......today I examined it and it looks like excrement!!!!:willy:...SO, tomorrow I will take it apart, have it blasted then powdercoated, spend another million dollars, put it back together, and install it.....Then we'll see who wins this battle, ME or IT...as there is NO WAY picture 1 is going into picture 2......


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow looks like it was lifting or reacting to something under it. Was it bare metal and did you use a primer? Silver paint can be problematic anyway, and it will show every little detail under it. Things gotta be SMOOOOOOOTH for silver.

Cant wait to see that thing done.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I don't know what happened ...it is Black Rustoleum over rustoleum primer....It will look like porcelin when the powdercoater does it....I am livid!


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

alligator- not enough dry time between coats or coats to heavy


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Probably a too heavy coat.......powdercoat next week. NO more painting for me!!!:willy:


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Man.... I still like the floor!!!!!

rich


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Rich, the floor looks sweet....because I had it PROFESSIONALLY done. it is a "polyaspartic resin" and was installed by</title><meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1" /><link rel="stylesheet" href="/Common/css/gt_layout.css" /><link rel="stylesheet" href="/Common/css/franchisee.css" /> <script language="javascript" type="text/javascrip...Eric


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Looks good Eric. I hear you on perfection. Makes me giggle to think the first time you drive it through a puddle or get caught in the rain and the 10 hours of detailing to follow! You tried to paint your rear end with a rattle can and then wonder why it looks like a turd. It would be alright, but not durable enough to live in your build.. No reason to skimp on the final steps.. It will be sick!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Jet, I agree. The reason I painted it is because it is a brand new rear, set up at the "factory' by Moser. I didn't want topull it apart to p'coat it.....live and learn. My engine guy does rear ends "every day" so he will take care of that for me....gotta wait till next week because the p'coater is closed for vacation this week.....almost there. Eric:willy:


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

I used to rattle can stuff all the time too. But when I discovered the joys of having my own compressor and squirting stuff with professional paint guns, I never went back. I have yet to find a "local guy" for powder coating, I would love to have some stuff for Marilyn done in PC.

Exactly how much more durable is powder coating than a quality paint job and clear coating?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

PC is a much more durable form of baked on paint....there is a member here (STREETWERKZ) who does powder coating. It makes a smooth almost porcelin like finish, it is just hard to fix if chipped.....E


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

PC is nice, and politically correct, ohh.. But, you can also just paint the rear end and not dissasemble it, just use a quality paint and clear and it will look like glass.. Like car paint does, just drop it off at your body shop.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I should have dropped it at the body shop...but, I painted it myself (big mistake)...nothing tha sand blaster can't remove....Hey, I guess everyone has to screw up once in a while:lol::willy:.....E


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I painted the inner fenders of my 454 SS with that $24.95 a quart autozone laquer paint. Yeah, it's straight laquer and a rattle can will last longer. Real paint is real paint. Then I painted my Lemans engine compartment with the $90 a quart kit, and the body shop got overspray all over it. Can't win for losing, lol. Been there done that. 
Still a hell of a build, sorry for the set back! PC isn't the only fix..


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I guess I got lucky...I used Rustoleum rattle cans for the rear I put in my '67 2 years ago, and it came out looking like new. BUT, I sandlblased it first, and it had no rust pitting at all.....(tho' yours is brand new....) I used two light primer coats and 3 light top coats to cover. Has road grime on it now that it's been driven about 5k miles......


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

It was checked by a painter....I put it on too thick....thats why it got wrinkley.......going to drop it off tonight...will have it back on tuesday.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I did the inner fenderwells of my 454 with that paint, not to repeat, but the paint is thin and doesn't last. It's frustrating to put that much work into parts and have them look like crap because you didn't use quality paint in the first place. I can spray anything at the house, should of just bought a kit at the supply house, bad time to save $30...
I didn't hate the wrinkle effect on your rear, but compared to the perfection of your frame, I understand..


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I didn't want to use it either, got talked into it by some guys who swear by it......water under the bridge now..E


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

I am freshen up my 84 grand prix engine compartment and used the rattle can rustoleum. I am not impressed with there product. Just doesn't seem the same as it was 10 years ago. Even the cheap car paint from a paint house is 10x better then rattle cans. But I still buy cases of it and use it on the daily drivers. It is just to easy to use.

You car is at that great point all clean and ready to go together. The dream all gear head wish for a clean car to work on. I hate old suspension grease. It sticks to you like super glue and stinks like crap.

Thank god for forums. I hate waiting for paint to dry. Paint, come in and see what every one is doing today, go out flip parts paint, come in and post up....repeat!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

The paint manufacturers probably can't use "good" chemicals, and carcinogens, and lead and what not any more. Just like todays gasoline......:willy:


----------

